# Acontidialer jetzt ohne Wegsurfsperre und Preisanzeige?



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2004)

Aconti hat keine Wegsurfsperre und zeigt nicht die aufgelaufenen Kosten im Inhalt an. Vergehen gegen die Preisangabeverordnung oder Kavaliersdelikt?

Ötzel


----------



## Antidialer (6 Juni 2004)

Wenn es stimmt (woran ich zweifle, denn so dumm kann man gar nicht sein), sind die Dialer die nächsten, denen die Registrierung weider entzogen wird.


----------



## dotshead (6 Juni 2004)

@Anonymer Gast

Deine Behauptung ist ohne Angabe einer URI (z.B. als PN an die Moderatoren oder interessierte User dieses Forums) schwer nachvollziehbar. Komischerweise gibt es hier keine Beschwerden über Aconti-Dialer und so weit ich mich erinnern kann, gab es die auch nicht im DS-Forum


----------



## sascha (6 Juni 2004)

> Komischerweise gibt es hier keine Beschwerden über Aconti-Dialer und so weit ich mich erinnern kann, gab es die auch nicht im DS-Forum



Stimmt.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> @Anonymer Gast
> 
> Deine Behauptung ist ohne Angabe einer URI (z.B. als PN an die Moderatoren oder interessierte User dieses Forums) schwer nachvollziehbar. Komischerweise gibt es hier keine Beschwerden über Aconti-Dialer und so weit ich mich erinnern kann, gab es die auch nicht im DS-Forum



Na die "Verbraucher"-Beschwerden bei anderen Anbietern halten sich ja auch in Grenzen. Massenmails diverser Poster hier gegen bestimmte Anbieter verfälschen doch sehr stark die Quote.
Zum Acontidialer wurden in diesem Forum ja schon diverse Hinweise gegeben. siehe Linkforum. Leider alle ohne Erfolg. Lobbyarbeit bei der FST usw. zahlt sich eben doch aus.  Ein "nicht erwischter" "Bankräuber" ist trotzdem nicht legal.

Homer


----------



## dotshead (6 Juni 2004)

@Homer

Geht es dir um die generelle Verdammung von Dialern? Wenn es keine Beschwerden über den Aconti-Dialer gibt, muss Aconti irgendwas richtig machen.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> @Homer
> 
> Geht es dir um die generelle Verdammung von Dialern? Wenn es keine Beschwerden über den Aconti-Dialer gibt, muss Aconti irgendwas richtig machen.



Ne ne. Aconti macht nichts richtig. Aconti wird eben nur nicht beachtet und hat bestimmt einen kleinen Marktanteil. Ist wie bei VW - VW hat die meisten Unfälle auf deutschen Straßen. Warum nur? Baut VW schlechte Autos? Oder sprechen wir hier über "relative" und/oder "absolute" Zahlen.
Bei 100 Kunden täglich hat man eben weniger Beschwerden als bei 100000 Kunden täglich. 

Homer


----------



## Heiko (6 Juni 2004)

Aconti ist nach meiner Erfahrung nicht "wenig" vertreten, die Beschwerdezahl hält sich aber in einem sehr geringen Rahmen.
Das soll keine Werbung sein sondern spiegelt vielmehr meine Erfahrungen wider.


----------



## News (6 Juni 2004)

Ich bin alles andere als ein Aconti-Dialer-Experte, habe aber eine Vermutung:
Offenbar werden diese Dialer i.d.R. auf Erotikseiten eingesetzt  - was eben was anderes ist als Kinderabzocke mit Malvorlagen u.ä.
Die Diskussion über Dialer und Dialerseiten darf man schließlich nicht auf den rein technischen Aspekt verkürzen.
Ansonsten hätte ich gerne mal einen funktionierenden Link zu einem A.-Dialer per PM.
Die im Linkforum erwähnten Adressen führen bei mir derzeit nur zum Absturz der .exe-Dateien ("Keine zulässige Win32-Anwendung").
Beim früheren Ausprobieren vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich allerdings den negativen Eindruck, dass die (damaligen) Aconti-Dialer wie ein Hohn auf die RegTp-Vorschriften funktionierten. Etwa durch den Download ohne jedes OK-Fenster.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Juni 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Beim früheren Ausprobieren vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich allerdings den negativen Eindruck, dass die (damaligen) Aconti-Dialer wie ein Hohn auf die RegTp-Vorschriften funktionierten. Etwa durch den Download ohne jedes OK-Fenster.



Damit liegst Du mit Deiner Bewertung ziemlich nahe beim vernichtenden Urteil von N.H., einer Angestellten des spanischen Dialeranbieters "icom", die in einem "Dialer-Qualitätstest" dem aconti keine RegTP-Konformität attestiert (Stand 29.01.04)



			
				NH schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit: Sehr eigenwillige Auslegung der Gesetzeslage. Meiner Meinung nach NICHT konform. Dialer hat auch keine Preisangabe! Ausserdem habe ich diese Dialerversion NICHT in der Datenbank der RegTP gefunden. Sorry liebe Freunde – aber das ist so leider nix! Vorschlag: mmhmm – da muss wohl was Neues her!


----------



## technofreak (7 Juni 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Am Acontidialer gibt's nichts zu kritisieren.



Keine Wortverdrehungen bitte, es wurde lediglich gesagt, daß keine Beschwerden von Betroffenen 
vorliegen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger 

tf


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Juni 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Am Acontidialer gibt's nichts zu kritisieren.
> 
> Seriös, vorbildlich, weiter so!



Darf ich daraus folgern:

Frau N.H. und Sie haben unterschiedliche Ansichten über die RegTP-Konformität des aconti-Dialers? Oder sind Ihre Kriterien für Vorbildlichkeit andere? Nennen Sie doch mal, nur so als Maßstab, einen unseriösen oder "nicht vorbildlichen" dialer?

Interessant ist diese Diskrepanz v.a. aus historischen Gründen: Immerhin haben die großen "deutschen" Anbieter (icom deutsch???) im Jahr 2002 der Politik erzählt, sich um Mindestkriterien für Dialer zu kümmern... Als Gegenleistung gab's Samthandschuhe (mein persönlicher Eindruck)...

 Sie erinnern sich ?

Ich weiß Ihre background-Informationen sehr zu schätzen... Wer sprach den damals für den "größten spanischen Anbieter", die icom media AG?

Grüsse
aka


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juni 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> @Aka-Aka
> Für den spanischen Anbieter sprach niemand. Mit *** [edit aka-aka] reden wir nicht.



Die icom media AG?

aha

baff erstaunt grüsst aka-aka (mit blutiger Zunge vom draufbeissen)


----------



## Smigel (8 Juni 2004)

@Tobias

Ich kann mir Denken warum bei Aconti wenige Beschwerden auflaufen.

Höchstwahrscheinlich wird Aconti darauf achten was seine Webmaster anbieten. Wenn der Content passt wird sich kaum jemand beschweren.
Problematisch wirds erst wenn jemand versucht Aconti an die Karre zu fahren. Dann haben die ein Problem mit der RegTP wenn der Dialer nicht den Regeln entspricht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juni 2004)

Smigel schrieb:
			
		

> @Tobias
> 
> Ich kann mir Denken warum bei Aconti wenige Beschwerden auflaufen.
> 
> ...



Stimmt. Aber was den content angeht: Dann gibt es also tatsächlich wertvolle Kazaa-Dialer??? Hmm.


----------



## sascha (8 Juni 2004)

Und vor dem Bezug des Anwählprogramms hast Du sicherlich einmal explizit "OK" eintippen müssen, stimmts?


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juni 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Und vor dem Bezug des Anwählprogramms hast Du sicherlich einmal explizit "OK" eintippen müssen, stimmts?



Anwählprogramm? Bezug? Da stand "legale mp3s downloaden". Vielleicht ist das ja antiguanisch für "sie werden gleich zu einer Seite geschickt, wo sie die aconti.exe kriegen" 

was festzuhalten ist: sie kam nicht von alleine angeflogen, ich musste schon noch einmal klicken...


----------



## sascha (8 Juni 2004)

> sie kam nicht von alleine angeflogen, ich musste schon noch einmal klicken...



Na immerhin...  :roll:


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juni 2004)

Ähem, moment... was issen jetzt eigentlich der Dialer? Man kriegt eine aconti.exe, die dann mutiert und zu int-sonstwas wird. Dann soll man dem Bezug des Anwählprogramms zustimmen. Hat man das jetzt nicht schon? Ich glaube, das ist hier etwas missverständlich. Die "vorbereitenden Dateien" sind wohl eben nicht der Dialer, sondern die "Dialerbeschaffer". So muss es sein. Aber wir haben ja unter uns einen Experten, der kann's ja sicher erläutern...
---

edit 1:48
jepp, so isses... der eigentliche Dialer wäre später gekommen mit dem richtigen Namen. Der ist dann auch deinstallierbar (die "vorbereitende" Datei int*** bleibt aber anscheinend erhalten, warum?)


----------



## technofreak (8 Juni 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit kommt's noch, dass du mir die Meinung verbietest.


Die  penetrante Art die Worte zu verdrehen, nervt . Der Grund dafür
dürfte den Forenlesern zur Genüge bekannt sein. 

Warum Beleidigungen editiert werden? Hier die Nutzungsbedingungen. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#8


> Sollte der Inhalt des Artikels gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen (z.B.* Beleidigungen,*
> Aufforderung zu Straftaten, Datenschutzverstöße,...), so wird dieser ohne Vorwarnung sofort editiert,
> gelöscht oder verschoben. Aufgrund geltenden Rechts bleibt den Verantwortlichen
> keine andere Wahl, da schon mehrere Gerichte die Verantwortung eines Forenbetreibers für
> rechtswidrige Inhalte, die von ihm nicht entfernt wurden, bestätigt haben.


Was die  ARD tut oder nicht tut, ist deren Sache hier gehts nach den NUBs.

Falls die die Nutzungsbedingungen nicht genügen, hier das Strafgesetzbuch: 
http://www.datenschutz-berlin.de/recht/de/rv/szprecht/stgb/abs9-15.htm#absch14

tf


----------



## technofreak (8 Juni 2004)

Was ich meine  steht hier nicht zur Debatte, hier geht es ausschließlich um den  Schutz des Forums
 vor rechtlichen Schwierigkeiten. 

tf

PS: Sachen (Dialer) können  genannt werden , wie es beliebt , Personen nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juni 2004)

@Tobias Huch:

Die icom media AG, die sich im Besitz eines Spaniers zu befinden scheint, bezeichnete sich auf ihrer Website als "größter spanischer Anbieter". Die "SL" mit gewissen Affinitäten organisatorischer und personeller Art sitzt auf Gran Canaria. Wenn es die noch gibt...



			
				icom media AG-Homepage schrieb:
			
		

> Als Spaniens Nummer 1 und europaweit bedeutender Dial-in Provider, Anbieter von Micro-Payment-Systemen und Content-Station mit langjähriger Erfahrung vertreiben wir zu günstigen Konditionen alle Tools für einen erfolgreichen und professionellen Auftritt.



Aber hier geht es um aconti, wir können das ja per PN klären 

Ich habe nicht von "Crosskirk" gesprochen, daher hat mich Deine heftige Reaktion entsprechend verwirrt...

Was aconti angeht: Da haben mich einfach diese Vorabdateien etwas stutzig gemacht... In der Fassung, in der ich den aconti-Dialer gestern nachts zu sehen bekam, würde ich ihn nicht als extrem auffällig bezeichnen. Erhebliche Zweifel bleiben jedoch an der Gestaltung des "Umfelds". 

aka


----------



## News (8 Juni 2004)

Ich würde den Dialer schon als auffällig bezeichnen, nachdem ich der Sache noch mal nachgegangen bin.
Erst lädt sich was ohne irgendein OK-Fenster herunter (m.E. egal, ob es nur ein "Vor"-Programm ist, das sich später zum Dialer entpackt), und dann folgen offenbar nur 2 OK-Fenster.
Dazu könnte noch das aus dem Ursprungsposting dieses Threads kommen:


> hat keine Wegsurfsperre und zeigt nicht die aufgelaufenen Kosten im Inhalt an


Das ließe allerdings leider nur nachprüfen, wenn man "drin" wäre - worauf ich gerne verzichte bzw. was ich mangels ISDN/Modem nicht nachvollziehen kann.
Fazit: Ich bezweifele sehr stark, dass dieser Dialer RegTP-konform ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juni 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde den Dialer schon als auffällig bezeichnen, nachdem ich der Sache noch mal nachgegangen bin.


Ich hab doch extra geschrieben "nicht extrem auffällig"... 


Das, was mir an dem Dialer nicht passt, wurde der RegTP doch offenbar schon gemeldet (linkforum). Wenn das nicht reicht an "kritischen Anmerkungen", ist der Dialer (anders kann ich das nicht interpretieren) auch NACH PRÜFUNG RegTP-konform. Zum Stand heute, versteht sich. Wenn sich an diesem Status etwas ändern sollte, dürfte dies zu einer nicht unerheblichen Reduzierung der registrierten Dialer führen, v.a. wenn man die ganzen "diabolischen Geschäftserweiterungen" von aconti und ihre Freunde und Gönner dann gleich auch mit entsorgen würde.

Das wäre mal eine Aktion... Dann müssten manche wohl bei ihrer nächsten webmaster-Aktion Ölsardinen von Aldi statt Hummer als Hauptpreis ausschreiben


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juni 2004)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> News schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hinweise an die Regtp gibt es diverse. Ich werde den Mailverkehr bei Gelegenheit mal hier veröffentlichen. Fakt ist: Die Dialer haben KEINE Wegsurfsperre und zeigen "drinne" nur folgendes an: 1.99/min. Nach 1 Minute, nach 5 Minuten, nach 10 Minuten. Das ist Rechtsbruch. Die Preisangabenverordnung UND das TKG wird/werden nicht eingehalten. Das der Dialer (nicht das "de" File- das dialt nicht, sondern das "int" File) überhaupt nicht registriert ist, interessiert die Regtp scheinbar garnicht. Ich habe da bereit im JANUAR 2004 eine umfangreiche Abhandlung an diverse Regtp-Mailadressen versendet. Ich habe Antwort bekommen: Etwas so: "Bitte nutzen Sie unser Standartformular UND senden Sie uns eine Telefonrechnung und/oder Einzelverbindungsnachweis zu."
Toll. 
Also nochmal: fast 500000 Dialer sind scheinbar in schweren Fällen nicht konform. Das es da keine Beschwerden gibt, glaube ich nicht. Es muss an etwas anderem liegen.

Jochen


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Also nochmal: fast 500000 Dialer sind scheinbar in schweren Fällen nicht konform.
> Das es da keine Beschwerden gibt, glaube ich nicht. Es muss an etwas anderem liegen.



jedenfalls hier nicht im Forum oder soll dem Admin/Mods  unterstellt werden Beschwerdepostings 
zu unterdrücken? Verschwörungstheorie ? oder wie oder was? an was liegt es denn?
(die Frage ist ernstgemeint) 

cp

PS: 500000 Dialer sagt ja nichts über die Einsatzhäufigkeit aus , bei den Streifzügen auf Dialersuche 
begegnen einem höchst selten "Acontis"
_________________


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juni 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay. "Acontis" mögen einem selten begegnen. Deshalb ist er aber nicht besser. Und warum ein Acontidialer keine Wegsurfsperre brauch, verstehe ich nicht. Und warum Aconti ihre Dialer nicht registrieren brauchen, verstehe ich schon garnicht. Mag ja sein, das andere Dialer auch Probleme machen. Aber solche Mängel, haben die meisten "anderen" ja ,Dank diesem Forums, nicht mehr.


Jochen


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juni 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> @Aka-Aka
> 
> Für den spanischen Anbieter sprach niemand. Mit [edit] reden wir nicht.
> 
> ...



uihhh.... schön wäre es ja - Herr Huch   
Allerdings habe ich auch schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Aconti-Dialer gemacht... uuuund der ist mit Sicherheit nicht nach den Vorschriften der Regulierungsbehörde gewesen!!!! Beweise kann ich sehr gerne nachliefern!
Ich muss jetzt noch kotz...  :motz: ...wenn ich daran denke, wieviel ich unverschuldet zahlen sollte! Aaaaber Herr Huch...immer nur die Fahne halten... es zahlt sich ja wohl aus!!!!  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Tobias Huch schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So so Herr Huch. Der Marktführer kann sich also über jegliche Vorgaben der Regtp hinwegsetzen. Sehr spannend.
Leben wir hier in einer Bananenrepublik?

Jochen


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

Der Dialer in der jetzigen Version von der RegTP abgesegnet worden. Es liegt garantiert nicht im Interesse der aconti.NetService AG ein Einwahlprogramm zu veröffentlichen, welches eventuell in ein paar Wochen komplett von der RegTP rückwirkend gesperrt wird.
Da fehlt einfach jeder Sinn!

Sollte jemand einen Dialer finden, der laut seiner Auffassung nicht dem Reglement enspricht, sendet doch bitte eine eMail an *[]* zwecks Prüfung der Angelegenheit. Am Besten gleich die Webseite nennen wo dieser Dialer ist.
Wenn man uns sagt wo der Schuh drückt stehen wir gerne Rede und Antwort.

Gruss - A. E.

_[Edit: E-Mail-Angaben von Gästen lassen wir hier generell nicht zu, da wir nicht überprüfen können, wem die Adresse tatsächlich gehört. Wenn, dann bitte mit Anmeldung - HDUS]_


----------



## News (9 Juni 2004)

> von der RegTP abgesegnet


Soweit ich weiß, "segnet" die RegTP in keiner Form Dialer ab, sondern es werden grundsätzlich erst einmal alle angemeldeten Dialer ohne Überprüfung registriert - und ggf. erst später de-registriert (i.d.R. nach Beschwerden).
Von Persilscheinen der RegTP schon bei der Registrierung habe ich noch nie gehört.


----------



## BenTigger (9 Juni 2004)

Es stimmt, Die RegTP hat extra einen Priester angagiert, der den Dialern einen Segen verpasst. Somit sind die Dialer dann von der RegTP abgesegnet.

So schnell lernt man dazu 

Ohoh die RegTP lügt dann also.....


----------



## Smigel (9 Juni 2004)

@Tobias

Leider ist es nun mal so das die RegTP die Dialer nur registriert, das wird nicht grossartig geprüft, deswegen fliegen die Dialer ja meistens auch wieder raus wenn nach einer Beschwerde geprüft wird.

@aconti.NetService

Prüft das lieber mal nach, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die RegTP für irgendjemanden von der normalen Vorgehensweise abweicht.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

Scheinbar erwartet das Aconti eben doch.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

aconti.NetService schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dialer in der jetzigen Version von der RegTP abgesegnet worden. Es liegt garantiert nicht im Interesse der aconti.NetService AG ein Einwahlprogramm zu veröffentlichen, welches eventuell in ein paar Wochen komplett von der RegTP rückwirkend gesperrt wird.
> Da fehlt einfach jeder Sinn!



...was für eine Schwachsinn!  :argue: Ich sende euch gerne Beispiele!!!


----------



## dotshead (10 Juni 2004)

*lol* Ich weiss nicht wie lange es das DS oder CB-forum gibt, aber seltsamerweise gab es nie Beschwerden über den Aconti-Dialer. Auf einmal fallen diverse anonyme Gäste über Aconti her.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2004)

@HDUS - sorry wegen der Mailadresse - war mir nicht bewußt. 

@news & Smigel - Ausnahmen bestätigen leider auch hin und wieder mal die Regel. Sind wir jetzt was besseres weil wir auch Telefon haben und RegTP diese Nummer auch kennt?

@Gast - Beispiele? Nun dann - im Posteingang habe ich noch keine Mail gefunden. Werde nachher mal die anderen Mitarbeiter fragen ob in den letzten Tagen was kam. Oder sollen diese "Beispiele" nur heiße Luft gewesen sein um sich wichtig zu machen?

@dotshead - Danke!

@Tobias - lass mal gut sein, die Beteiligten dieses Threads wollen nichts dazu lernen.

================

So generell verstehe ich dieses Thema überhaupt nicht. Hier wird einfach etwas haltloses in den Raum geworfen, man bezieht dazu Stellung und im Endeffekt ist niemand bereit auch nur einen Millimeter seiner vorgefertigten Meinung zurück zu weichen. Das ist Kontraproduktiv!

Wenn etwas mit dem Dialer nicht stimmt (und nicht "ich bin zu blind / blond) sind wir und auch unsere vielen Händler sicherlich daran interessiert diesen Mangel zu beseitigen. In diesem Falle bitte (wie schon mal erwähnt) bitte eMail an unseren Support - die Mailadresse findet man auf der Webseite.


----------



## sascha (11 Juni 2004)

@aconti.NetService

eine Anmeldung im Forum wäre dennoch sehr hilfreich. Denn im Prinzip könnte sich jeder als Aconti anmelden. Mit erfolgter Anmeldung wäre auch PN-Verkehr möglich. Und ich hätte da schon etwas mitzuteilen...


----------



## BenTigger (11 Juni 2004)

aconti.NetService schrieb:
			
		

> @Tobias - lass mal gut sein, die Beteiligten dieses Threads wollen nichts dazu lernen.



Doch, wir wollen dazulernen und haben dazugelernt. 
Doch Du wirst es leider schwer haben, uns von deinen guten Absichten zu überzeugen, da genau so wie du jetzt angefangen hast,  z.B. einige Mitarbeiter der Firmen Mainpean,  HAS usw. hilfe versprachen. Dies mit großen tönenden Worten und Hilfsangeboten. Was wurde draus?? Heisse Luft, weil sie plötzlich wieder verschwanden. Daraus haben wir gelernt, solchen im ersten Moment gut gemeinten Angeboten nicht mehr zu trauen.
Aus unserem gelernten schliessen wir jetzt daraus, das auch du dich verkrümeln könntest, nachdem wir dir entgegen gekommen sind und dich mit den gewünschten Informationen versorgten, ohne das tatsächlich hilfe rüberkommt.

Sorry, das du nun der Leidtragende unseres, von anderen verursachten, Lernerfolges bist.

* (Mit uns, meine ich uns User und der Beitrag hier ist als USER und nicht als MOD gemeint und geschrieben.) *


----------



## jdocker (11 Juni 2004)

Anbei mal ein Screenshot von einem "Innenbereich" eines "Acontis". Wegsurfsperre - was das? Preisangabe lt. Preisangabenverordnung - was das?

Jochen


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juni 2004)

jdocker schrieb:
			
		

> Anbei mal ein Screenshot von einem "Innenbereich" eines "Acontis". Wegsurfsperre - was das? Preisangabe lt. Preisangabenverordnung - was das?
> 
> Jochen





			
				des Gutdingens' Hummer Schere schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Software erfüllt die strengen Richtlinien der Deutschen Telekom AG und des FST e.V.



in der gebotenen Zurückhaltung salomonisch formuliert: ...was nicht zu beweisen ist... (sprich: Wenn ich in Holland auf der Autobahn 160 fahre, kann ich ruhig dem Polizist erzählen, dass ich die deutsche StVO einhalte...)


----------



## dotshead (11 Juni 2004)

@jochen 

Du bist ja nu lange genug als  Verfechter des Goldenen MP-Ordens bekannt. Komm doch mal wirklich rüber wo du von Aconti betrogen wurdest?


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juni 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> (...)Komm doch mal wirklich rüber wo du von Aconti betrogen wurdest?



zu schnell fahren ist kein Betrug... aber eben nicht legal! (als Zwischenruf, bin ja nicht angesprochen)


----------



## Counselor (12 Juni 2004)

Falls der Aconti wirklich nicht regelkonform ist (Anhaltspunkte wurden im Thread geschildert), dann sollten doch die beschwerdeführenden Webmaster ihren Aconti-Mitbewerbern eine Abmahnung aussprechen. Dann wäre ganz schnell Schluss mit fehlenden Wegsurfsperren.


----------



## sascha (12 Juni 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Falls der Aconti wirklich nicht regelkonform ist (Anhaltspunkte wurden im Thread geschildert), dann sollten doch die beschwerdeführenden Webmaster ihren Aconti-Mitbewerbern eine Abmahnung aussprechen. Dann wäre ganz schnell Schluss mit fehlenden Wegsurfsperren.



Noch besser: Der Herr von Aconti, der sich hier zu Wort gemeldet hat, lässt seine Programmierer eine Nachtschicht einlegen und den/die Fehler beheben. Dann wäre allen gedient - schnell, einfach und sicher für alle


----------



## Dino (12 Juni 2004)

Nur nicht denen, die bereits "weggesurft" sind!


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Nur nicht denen, die bereits "weggesurft" sind!



Und das schon seit Dezember 2003!! Keine Wegsurfsperre? Keine Registrierung? Keine Preisangabe? Wie hält sich so ein Anbieter nun schon über ein halbes Jahr in der Regtp Datenbank?
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/d...S=1&sScriptID=65&rufnummer=90090000474&dialer version=&dialerhashwert=&Suche=Absenden

MfG Martin Seubel


----------



## sascha (12 Juni 2004)

> Keine Registrierung?



Es ist ein Widerspruch von "keine Registrierung" zu sprechen und dabei gleichzeitig auf die in der RegTP-Datenbank aufgelisteten Dialer zu verweisen. Wenn sie darin aufgeführt sind, sind sie registriert - außer, es steht dabei, dass ihnen die Registrierung entzogen wurde.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2004)

Falsch. Man sollte den Dialer registrieren, nicht nur das "Anhängsel". Das registrierte "Anhängsel" dialt nicht. Und da gibt es in der Verfügung ja nun eindeutige Regeln, was registriert werden muss.

Ulias


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Juni 2004)

Wählt das "Anhängsel" überhaupt?



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Keine Registrierung?
> 
> 
> Es ist ein Widerspruch von "keine Registrierung" zu sprechen und dabei gleichzeitig auf die in der RegTP-Datenbank aufgelisteten Dialer zu verweisen.


Ich denke, er meinte mit "nicht registriert" diese Datei "vor" dem registrierten Dialer. Was die kann oder nicht - ich denke, das ist eine für die Bewertung des aconti sehr entscheidende Frage. 

Denn offenbar kommt da erst einmal ein "Dialer" (?), der dann fragt, ob man sich einwählen will mit einem registrierten Dialer, der eine andere Bezeichnung hat. Wenn dieses Programm (aconti.exe/int_***:exe) schon ein dialer ist und wenn er einen abweichenden hashwert hat, müsste er aber registriert sein. Oder?

(Zu der Bildmontage: oben Warnung vor dem "Dialer" (???) int_***, dann der *danach* erscheinende Dialog.

Das Bild unten stammt von einem ANDEREN aconti! Es wurde aber auch von so einer int_***.exe erstellt. Wenn dieses sich selbst schon einwählen könnte? Mal angenommen, dieses Programm _könnte_ man scriptgesteuert zur Einwahl auffordern, dann... Das zu widerlegen wäre bei auftretenden Beschwerden Aufgabe der Firma aconti. Da es aber kaum Beschwerden gibt, gilt IMHO doppelt: im Zweifel für den Angeklagten...)

aka


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2004)

Das "Anhängsel" selbst wält nicht. Registriert ist das "de" File. Das kann aber ohne "int" File nicht arbeiten. Wenn man das "int" File löscht und dann das "de" File startet, zieht das "de" File das "int" File erneut aus dem Internet. Das "de" File ist registriert und enthält die Daten (Nummer, Inhalteanbieter usw). Schlau gemacht. Damit kann Aconti die "Dialer" (Int File) stündlich verändern ohne neu zu registrieren. Ob das im Sinne des Erfinders ist (Regtp), bleibt zu bezweifeln. Das Programm welches "dialt" ist dadurch nicht registriert. 
Ergebniss: Aconti hat kein Programm registriert welches dialt. Was das für die entsprechenden Seiten bedeutet, die den Aconti einsetzen, brauche ich nicht auszuführen. 


MfG Martin Seubel


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2004)

Gilt das auch für den Goodthinxx-Dialer? Das wäre ja ein Hummer, äh, Hammer 

Felix Austria!


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Gilt das auch für den Goodthinxx-Dialer? Das wäre ja ein Hummer, äh, Hammer
> 
> Felix Austria!



Natürlich. Schau Dir mal den Registranten. Da wird einiges klar.

Lore


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In der Schweiz nicht unbekannt (Nummernwiderrufungsverfahren bei der Bakom), in den USA beliebt (ibill, ccbill),...

...und nirgends Beschwerden. Ich kann daraus nur folgern, dass es keinen Grund gibt, sich zu beschweren.

aka-aka


----------



## News (13 Juni 2004)

> Weiter so!



Anonyme Gäste hin oder her - und ich gehöre auch nicht zur Konkurrenz. 
Dennoch bleibt die Erkenntnis dieses Threads für mich: Dieser Dialer scheint mir nicht RegTP-konform.
Wenn aber eine Absprache mit dieser behauptet wird - nun gut, dann prüfe ich das eben über die Pressestelle der RegtTP nach.  Ist mein Job 8) , wenn auch nicht unbedingt in diesem speziellen Fall.


----------



## OskarMaria (14 Juni 2004)

Hehe, Tobias Huch, was willst denn Du hier schönreden? []
Zugegeben ich bin kein Spezialist in Sachen Dialer. Aber ich habe vor etwa zwei Jahren mich mit einem Seitenbetreiber herumgeschlagen, der mit einem Beitrag von mir nicht einverstanden war.  Und der hatte auf seinen Porno-Seiten auch einen Aconti-Dialer eingesetzt. Den habe ich damals etwas unter die Lupe nehmen lassen. 

Dabei gab es folgende Mängel:
1.) Kein wirksamer Jungendschutz, sondern nur eine Mitteilung:"Die Nutzung des Angebots ist nur Personen über 18 Jahren gestattet!“
2.) Ein Button für Abbrechen fehlt. Eine Lizenzvereinbarung ist nicht zu finden.
3.) Da aconti sich auch ungefragt, in die Autostartgruppe einschreibt, wählt dieses Programm bei jedem Neustart des Computers automatisch seine Einwahlnummer - ebenfalls ohne Nachfrage.
4.) Blaß und klein wird ein „Nein“ – Button dargestellt, breit und fettgedruckt der „Ja-Weiter!“ – Button. Auf Klick wird die 0190er  Verbindung hergestellt. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt surft der Benutzer für 1,83€ im Internet, egal welche Seiten besucht werden.

Soweit die Aussagen des damaligen Gutachters.

OM

[Satz entfernt] Smigel


----------



## Dino (14 Juni 2004)

Nunja, Oscar, wie Du selber sagst, ist das bereits 2 Jahre her, also quaso aus der Wildwest-Zeit der Dialer. Seinerzeit bestanden kaum offizielle Vorgaben über die Verhaltensweisen von Dialern.
Mal ganz ohne Bezug auf irgendeinen bestimmten Dialer: Der "Ja weiter"-Button war Standard, selbst bei den "besseren" Dialern. Und immerhin, wenn seinerzeit wenigstens noch ein Klick zwischen Dialerstart und Einwahl stand, dann war das eigentlich fast schon positiv zu werten. Ich will damit - weiß Gott - nicht ausdrücken, dass ich das gut fand. Ganz im Gegenteil. Aber da gab (und leider gibt) es Dialer, die sich ganz anders verhalten haben (bzw. auch heute noch verhalten).


----------



## Counselor (14 Juni 2004)

Und wer ist Geschäftsführer von Aconti? Richtig: Raimund W.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2004)

[]

Und wieso kann Aconti mit nichtregistrierten, nichtpreisangebenden und wegsurfenden Dialern das "Dialerabzockgesocks" vom Markt blasen?
Rennen jetzt die "Werbenden" schnell zu Aconti? Kann man mit solchen Dialer mehr Geld verdienen als mit registrierten, preisangebenden und wegsurfsperreenthaltenden Dialern?
Wieso beruft sich der Marktführer auf "bei der Regtp abgesegnete Dialer"?
Seit wann kann man Behörden zu sowas bringen?
Diese Geschichte wird immer besser. 
Dazu passt ja auch:
http://www.jaginforum.de/showthread.php?s=47eb917452c0c4d32718c74b8d47bb5d&postid=211925#post211925

Klose

[Quoting entfernt] Smigel


----------



## OskarMaria (14 Juni 2004)

=> Dino:
Vielleicht hätte ich die Zitierfunktion benutzen sollen. Huch schrieb: "Aconti - Seit Jahren geradlinig und anständig." Das stimmt nicht und darauf bezog sich mein Beitrag.

Ich halte übrigens den fehlenden Jugendschutz den man heutzutage bei so manchen Pornodialern noch findet, nicht für eine lässliche Sünde. 

=> Huch: Deine Art des Debattierens kommt mir durchaus bekannt vor.  So etwas kenne ich von Jugendlichen mit geringer Schulbildung und lauer Zukunft.  Unter solchen Ahnungslosen, die es nicht besser wissen,  fallen schnell mal Begriffe wie behindert und Lügner.

OM


----------



## drboe (14 Juni 2004)

> Tatsache ist, diese "anonymen Gäste" sind wohl kriminelle Kreaturen, denen der Arsch auf Grundeis geht, weil Aconti mal so richtig den Markt aufräumt und das ganze Dialerabzockgesocks mit seriösen Produkten aus dem Markt bläst.


Zu den Tatsachen, die Du wohlweislich übersehen willst gehört vor allem ein ausgeprägter Mangel an Unrechtsbewußtsein der Branche, teils völlige Mißachtung geltendes Rechts und ignorante Sprüche zum Thema, zu denen Du hier wohl einige beitragen willst. Falls es Dir noch nicht aufgefallen ist: der Gesetzgeber hat ja sicher nicht deshalb reagiert, weil die Dialerbranche sich überwiegend aus anständigen Geschäftsleuten zusammensetzt. Und zur Vorhersage, dass das noch nicht der letzte Eingriff war, dem Dialerunwesen Einhalt zu gebieten, gehören weiß Gott keine seherischen Fähigkeiten. Das damit nach und nach ein Ansatz perdu geht, im Internet Umsätze zu generieren bzw. zu verrechnen, sollte intelligenten Menschen zu denken geben. Die Verbraucher sehen die Identität von Dialer und krimineller Aktionen dank des rührigen Einsatzes der Branche inzwischen als etabliert an. Von dem Ruf erholt sich auch die halbseidene Branche der Sex-Content-Anbieter m. E. nie.



> Es gab NIE einen Autodialer von Aconti!


Ach ja? Es dürfte wohl ein Streit um "des Kaisers Bart" sein, festzustellen, wie wenig Aufwand es bedarf, jeden Dialer in einen Autodialer zu verwandeln und ob sich Aconti das zurechnen lassen muss. Aus Sicht dessen, dem man heimtückisch einen Dialer unterjubelt und dann frech die Hand aufhält, kommt das auf eins 'raus.  Um einen Dialer automatisch im Hintergrund zu installieren und die Standardeinwahl zu ersetzen gehört ja nicht viel.  Das läßt sich praktisch zusammenklicken. Man nehme ein marktgängiges Tool zur Softwareverteilung, generiere damit ein Image des Dialers, bastle ein paar Controls für den IE und fertig. Den Rest erledigt MS-Weichware völlig freiwillig.  Willst Du jetzt antreten und hier behaupten a) das ginge gar nicht und b) das würde unter keinen Umständen gemacht? 

M. Boettcher

[Posting entschärft] Smigel


----------



## Telecoin.de (14 Juni 2004)

wrong nick


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2004)

@Tobias
Ist dir eigentlich klar, dass du dich mit deinem unerträglichen Tonfall hart an der Grenze der Strafbaren bewegst?
Nicht dass ich mich selbst beleidigt fühle und irgendwie einschreiten will, nur so als Hinweis.
Außerdem sollten die Mods, bei aller Liebe zur Meinungsfreiheit, m.E. nach jetzt mal mit dem Editieren dieser Beleidigungen anfangen.
[]

[Posting entschärft] Smigel


----------



## News (14 Juni 2004)

Oh, dieses Gast-Posting war von mir. Wieder mal das Anmelden vergurkt, Sorry.
Dadurch kann ich auch den Tippfehler nicht korrigieren  
(DES, nicht der Strafbaren)


----------



## Smigel (14 Juni 2004)

@Tobias Huch,drboe

Wenn ichr euch zoffen wollt macht das per PN oder fragt Heiko ob er euch ein Sonderforum einrichtet. Jedes weiter Posting das darauf abzielt hier die Threads zu zerstören wandert ins Nirwana.

Ich diskutiere nicht über die Änderungen die ich gemacht habe.

Falls jemand Postings sucht
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6049


----------



## News (16 Juni 2004)

Eben rief mich die RegTP zurück und stellte klar, dass Aconti-Dialer "nicht abgesegnet" wurden und es "keine Extrawürste" für bestimmte Anbieter gebe. 
Es bleibe dabei, was auf der RegTP-Homepage steht:


> Die Registrierung von Dialern bei der Reg TP stellt kein Gütesiegel dar.


Bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils sehe ich deshalb meine Annahme bestätigt, dass die (aus meiner Sicht fragliche) Konformität des Aconti-Dialers nicht von der RegTP gecheckt wurde - trotz des anders lautenden Gastpostings.


----------

